# antibiotic responsive diarrhea



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello
My 11 week old puppy Chance has had a few loose stools. He's a puppy so of course he loves to try and eat/chew everything and for the first few loose stools we examined them and found no blood but sometimes we found small pebbles and such. Let me be clear that we do not let him do this and we always remove anything we find him chomping on. We discovered in the process that he likes to hide small pebbles in his cheek much like chewing tobacco. Little stinker lol. Anyway today he had 2 consecutive loose stools so I called our vet. He displays no other symptoms, eats just the same, drinks, plays, trains, no vomiting or laziness etc. The vet said to bring in a sample for testing and it came back negative for worms and other parasites. However, the vet said they found some sort of spores in his sample and used the term in the title of this post. The vet wants to put him on a series of antibiotics to combat the diarrhea. However, every BM he's had since this morning have been normal and again he is acting 100% normal aside from these random episodes. Has anyone out there had similar experience with their puppies? The money for the treatment is absolutely not an issue. Chance is our child and we would never go cheap if there was a true benefit. This vet was one specifically recommended by our reputable breeder and he has about a dozen other vizsla patients. I just don't want to subject my puppy to antibiotics and such unless there is a true benefit. Any advice or experiences is appreciated! 
Adam


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

When our girl was a pup she had many loose stools for about a year. Not watery, just loose. Maybe others can chime in but I think they are pretty normal for pups. 

She's been totally normal for a few years now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you had a lot of rain in your area?
Just a guess, but spores in the stool would lead me to believe clostridial was the culprit. I'm sure your vet would be able to give you more detail, but most vets just try to tell us in laymen's terms. If it is the cause then antibiotics would be the treatment, and not a bad idea to add more fiber to the diet. And anytime your pup takes antibiotics, it a good to also give them a probiotic, to keep the good bacteria thriving.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You said Spore... When I think of a Spore, it makes me think FUNGAL... Which freaks me out totally ( I have a bad history with Fungal disease).
Antibiotics don't touch, and are a waste of time money and your dogs immune system. IMO if the word spore is being used at all, there needs to be a culture performed to find out EXACTLY what you are dealing with... It may save your pups life.
Just my own personal thought, no offence to your vet.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Update.
I called the vet today and informed him that my boy hadn't have any loose stools since yesterday morning and was still behaving normally. I told him that Chance is the first dog my wife and I have had and that if it was necessary despite the apparent reversion, we'd be in the car 10 mins later. He said that he was comfortable with us monitoring his BMs and calling him if they reverted back. he also said to give him a little bit of pumpkin in his meals as a more natural remedy. We have our booster appointment next Friday and plan on bringing a fecal sample with us regardless.


----------

